

A Go Dependency Manager, Johnny Deps - kylered
https://vividcortex.com/blog/2013/07/25/johnny-deps-a-go-dependency-manager/

======
mattyb
First off: cool!

A few thoughts:

* This only works with Git. It doesn't look it'd be much work to make it work for all 4.

* This only pins deps you've declared; that set may or may not contain transitive deps. If it's not complete, the transitive deps will be frozen, forever, until you blow them out of your GOPATH.

* Issue #3 looks fun.

~~~
poteland
Thanks! it was pretty fun to get it working, I'm glad you like it.

* Yeah, we use git internally, but we should definitely add support for other vcs when we can squeeze the time for it.

* True, I purposely kept this as simple as possible and forcing people to keep a complete Godeps file didn't sound like a terrible tradeoff (I actually like that it makes it that explicit).

* Issue #3 will have me scratching my head for quite some time, but I'll find a way!

Thanks so much for the feedback!

------
skybrian
On first glance this looks similar to a pubspec.yaml file in Dart. Maybe you
could borrow ideas from there.

It seems like for a business you'd also want to download your dependencies and
check them in, in case the original repo isn't available.

